# Accidentally ran my CPU at 80 degrees



## TahaCRS (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello,

I bought a new CPU (AMD FX-6300) after my old one broke. Same CPU. I attached my water cooler to it but I was stupid enough to completely forget to plug the CPU fan cable into the actual 4-pin. So I was getting poor performance which I found weird so I checked my system specifications and temperatures. My CPU has been running at 81 degrees Celsius. I know for a fact that this is really, really bad. Luckily enough I turned my computer off right away and let my whole case cool. Now it's down to a stable 50 degrees Celsius. Everything works fine but I was wondering, what are the consequences for my CPU? It's been running without a cooler for 5 or 6 hours maybe.

As far as I can see, everything works just fine again but will my CPU break sooner or melt sooner or something among those lines?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2014)

Your fine. 80c is not that hot


----------



## TahaCRS (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey, thanks for replying! Are you sure? I've searched for likewise problems on Google and everyone kept saying that even 70 C is terrible and that it should never happen. I bought this CPU brand new today and am afraid I just broke it (*again*) even though everything works fine. Is there a way I can benchmark it or something to make sure everything is still cool and smooth?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2014)

CPUs will throttle when they get too hot bringing the temps down. Yes I'm sure. If you get to 105c then we'll talk


----------



## Kursah (Dec 17, 2014)

+1, no worries man. You're fine.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Your fine. 80c is not that hot





Kursah said:


> +1, no worries man. You're fine.


I have to agree, because it's true


----------



## digibucc (Dec 17, 2014)

70c+ is hotter than i think any of us would want to run for an extended period of time(months), just because it's NOT optimal and it's not hard to get a better temperature ( sub 60c). It could shorten the life if you run for a long time at 85c+. but that doesn't invalidate anything they've said before me - your cpu will throttle if it's in danger and 80c will have no noticeable consequence.


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 17, 2014)

I wouldn't worry, modern CPU's like yours have a built in protection mechanism that protects them against temperatures that would otherwise harm the CPU.

If you would run your CPU at 80 degrees for prolonged times, chances are its lifetime might be reduced(but in all probability not even noticable).

What you did however isn't a problem at all. To be honest, I think something similar happened to a lot of the forum members here (as a result of our hobby) and I haven't seen a single story of someone killing their CPU that way.


----------



## qubit (Dec 18, 2014)

+1 to everyone told you on here, don't worry, you didn't do any lasting damage to it in a few hours.

It still had the heatsink on it and reached a stable temperature that was high, but not that high to hurt it in just a few hours.

I have a true story. Back in 2000 (yes, a whole 14 years ago...) I had a Cyrix 333MHz system. One time I completely forgot to put the heatsink on the CPU and ran it. After a while I noticed a funny smell and the PC became unstable. I realized what I'd done, put on the heatsink (thermal paste was _optional_ back then!) and carried on like nothing had happened. The CPU never failed me despite this ordeal. So yeah, don't worry.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 18, 2014)

I've only killed one CPU, a Coppermine Celeron, from voltage overdose 

As stated, modern CPUs have several thermal failsafes built in.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 18, 2014)

you are running 50c under water? Now Thats a little warm for being under water. My oc'd 8350 under full load doesn't get over 35c.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> you are running 50c under water? Now Thats a little warm for being under water. My oc'd 8350 under full load doesn't get over 35c.


Must be under "some" kind of load. Nice catch T.M.S. Lets hope that's the case.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2014)

Probably a AIO


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 18, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Probably a AIO


Mine is under a H100i.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine is under a H100i.



What kind of load?  And what clocks? That's way low for a H100


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 18, 2014)

100% load 24/7 365 crunching.  At 4.4. The only time it isn't under 100% load is when I am gaming.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm curious about how the old one "broke"

81c is nothing.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 100% load 24/7 365 crunching.  At 4.4. The only time it isn't under 100% load is when I am gaming.


Same usage situation here but 63-65 @4.3 on a 212 evo.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Same usage situation here but 63-65 @4.3 on a 212 evo.


Damn I was around 45 to 50 when I was using a hyper 212+


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn I was around 45 to 50 when I was using a hyper 212+


Oddly enough it's cooler in my place in the warmer months because the wife likes to put 1 stick of wood in the fire every 10 seconds. Your + status on the cooler has to account for no less than 1 degree as well.
What happened to the o.p.? @TahaCRS  How are you making out?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 18, 2014)

A Phenom II 720BE I had once ran passively for a while on a tower cooler at about 70c (fan fault), and was fine. I know AMD CPUs supposedly can't operate near the temperature thresholds Intel CPUs can handle, but I also have a mobile Phenom II X920 that has been running between 65-80c 24/7 (temperature depends on when the heatsink clogs up, I have to spray compressed gas in there every few weeks) and zero problems after 4 years.


----------



## peche (Dec 18, 2014)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt  : So your h100i keeps your FX 8350 processor under 50c  even at full load… all the time?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2014)

peche said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt  : So your h100i keeps your FX 8350 processor under 50c  even at full load… all the time?



When crunching I think it what he is saying. That was what I was asking about. How about prime 95 Mad Shot ?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 18, 2014)

Jetster said:


> When crunching I think it what he is saying. That was what I was asking about. How about prime 95 Mad Shot ?


Wcg is my prime95. Lol. It stress the cpu enough as it runs all 8 cores 100%. When I get sometime over the weekend ill run prime95 on it and see where the vCard temps are. I don't anticipate to much difference. 


Peche, yes it keeps the cpu below 35c under load. I have to see what the idle temps are. It's like 18 or something. 

I'll try and post some screen shots tonight when I get home of idle and load temps.


----------



## peche (Dec 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Peche, yes it keeps the cpu below 35c under load. I have to see what the idle temps are. It's like 18 or something.
> 
> I'll try and post some screen shots tonight when I get home of idle and load temps.



dude which thermal paste / compound are you using?
I would like to get those temps on my i7... using my water 3.0 Pro


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 18, 2014)

peche said:


> dude which thermal paste / compound are you using?
> I would like to get those temps on my i7... using my water 3.0 Pro



You won't on an Ivy Bridge...AMD chips are soldered to the heatspreader, Intels use paste again for the 3000/4000 series LGA 115x chips to supposedly help prevent people from reaching dangerous current limits.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> You won't on an Ivy Bridge...AMD chips are soldered to the heatspreader, Intels use paste again for the 3000/4000 series LGA 115x chips to supposedly help prevent people from reaching dangerous current limits.



Intel uses half the wattage.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Intel uses half the wattage.



True, but with an extra layer of thermal paste instead of solder, along with different thermal diode placement in the die, those processors only really reach 35c at idle on ambient temperature water. I'm fairly sure my 3770K and 4770K idled between 40-50c. Also, AMD chips show unrealistic temperatures too, I'm highly doubtful a CPU can really run at 65F (18c) at idle in normal room temperature.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 19, 2014)

peche said:


> dude which thermal paste / compound are you using?
> I would like to get those temps on my i7... using my water 3.0 Pro


 I am using As5. Also I don't think you will see this low of temps on an Intel chip. I have a i7 920 that runs 47 under load oc'd to 3.5 or something like that. I was floored to see it that low.



Jstn7477 said:


> True, but with an extra layer of thermal paste instead of solder, along with different thermal diode placement in the die, those processors only really reach 35c at idle on ambient temperature water. I'm fairly sure my 3770K and 4770K idled between 40-50c. Also, AMD chips show unrealistic temperatures too, I'm highly doubtful a CPU can really run at 65F (18c) at idle in normal room temperature.


 Your right mine runs 12c at idle. I will admit it's like 50 to 55f in my basement. 



idle temps:









Load temps:


----------



## Jetster (Dec 19, 2014)

Run OCCT CPU linpack test for 5 min. Post a screenshot or CPU core temp results. 

http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


----------



## peche (Dec 19, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am using As5. Also I don't think you will see this low of temps on an Intel chip. I have a i7 920 that runs 47 under load oc'd to 3.5 or something like that. I was floored to see it that low.



Excellent, I do have Arctic Silver at home, but on January i'll buy some things that I need, so I would order Arctic Cooling MX2 to replace my old stock paste,

about ivy "oven" processor, I have been thinking on Delidding it to see if i can reach lower temps… but I have a doubt, how to install cooler on a delidded processor? how I make the cooler fit without processors IHS?
Regards,


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 19, 2014)

As far as delidding I have no advice for you as I haven't done that.


----------



## peche (Dec 19, 2014)

Well… thanks for your help dude, I'll replace paste and see how it does…


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 19, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Run OCCT CPU linpack test for 5 min. Post a screenshot or CPU core temp results.
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download


@Jetster Challenge accepted and done. Stayed under 30c most of the time.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know. I still don't get it. Your CPU temps are missing in OCCT?

Should look like this. Anyway insane low temps. Ive ran a FX8350 with a H100i and at 4.4 Ghz no where near that. More like 65c

This is my Intel with a H100


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I don't know. I still don't get it. Your CPU temps are missing in OCCT?
> 
> Should look like this. Anyway insane low temps. Ive ran a FX8350 with a H100i and at 4.4 Ghz no where near that. More like 65c
> 
> This is my Intel with a H100




I have 11 rigs in my basement. It is winter and in the 30's outside and I keep 2 windows open. Ambient temp is low in here. I say it is high 40's to low 50's in this room. Cold enough to keep temps on the rigs way down but not so cold you have to where long sleeve shirts and such. I am comfortable in a short sleeve shirt, pants and socks.  Also I have never seen temps above 45c on any of my Fx rigs. Even the air cooled ones. I tend to freak a little if they get near 50. I shoot for low to mid 40's And even in the summer they don't get above 45c.


Also I don't see any option to add sensors and such to OCCT. Maybe it can read from the board or something. I also checked the box to use all Logical cores.




This is from one of the other 8350's I have here with a Enermax Liqtech 240.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2014)

Ya I see your low is 5C. Thats fn cold


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

This is my 8320, this one is running a Deepcool Maelstrom 240. Now this one is a little weird as The head unit controls the fans and right now under full load the fans aren't even running.







I am going to add my other 8350 screen shot and it has the other Maelstrom 240 in it.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 20, 2014)

Can I move in with you @ThE_MaD_ShOt ?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Can I move in with you @ThE_MaD_ShOt ?


Sure lol but the main oven is off limits to experiments. My girlfriend wont be to happy finding pc parts in the stove baking. You will have to use the small one in the basement.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 20, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sure lol but the main oven is off limits to experiments. My girlfriend wont be to happy finding pc parts in the stove baking. You will have to use the small one in the basement.


As long as I get a bed, an internet connection and an oven. I'm all good.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> As long as I get a bed, an internet connection and an oven. I'm all good.



Your going to freeze to death


----------



## Toothless (Dec 20, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Your going to freeze to death


Not with my mound of baked heatsinks. I could have a throne of baked stock Intel and AMD heatsinks and be toasted.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Your going to freeze to death


Nah not that cold in here LOL


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 20, 2014)

Those can't be the real cpu temperatures. Those must be the wrong readings. Just like these are the readings for my cpu (the real temperature is in the green box, the red I dont know what it is, but not the cpu temperature that's for sure).





Here are the temps with prime 95 running. But they are just not correct.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Those can't be the real cpu temperatures. Those must be the wrong readings. Just like these are the readings for my cpu (the real temperature is in the green box, the red I dont know what it is, but not the cpu temperature that's for sure).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I trust the temp readings in core temp to be very close to actual. But just for shits and giggles.


----------



## 64K (Dec 20, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sure lol but the main oven is off limits to experiments. My girlfriend wont be to happy finding pc parts in the stove baking. You will have to use the small one in the basement.



The melted laptop power bricks permanently fused to the carpet might be an issue too. 

j/k Lightbulbie


----------



## repman244 (Dec 20, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> A Phenom II 720BE I had once ran passively for a while on a tower cooler at about 70c (fan fault), and was fine. I know AMD CPUs supposedly can't operate near the temperature thresholds Intel CPUs can handle, but I also have a mobile Phenom II X920 that has been running between 65-80c 24/7 (temperature depends on when the heatsink clogs up, I have to spray compressed gas in there every few weeks) and zero problems after 4 years.



I know that the 1090t should stay under 50/52°C but the throttling kicks in at ~90°C, so they too aren't that fragile as most people think.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 20, 2014)

repman244 said:


> I know that the 1090t should stay under 50/52°C but the throttling kicks in at ~90°C, so they too aren't that fragile as most people think.


My 1090t ocd also is mid 30's on air.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 20, 2014)

64K said:


> The melted laptop power bricks permanently fused to the carpet might be an issue too.
> 
> j/k Lightbulbie


Actually it was the metal pins on the inside of the brick that melted.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> 'm highly doubtful a CPU can really run at 65F (18c) at idle in normal room temperature.





peche said:


> I have been thinking on Delidding it to see if i can reach lower temps…


I have delidded my 3770k and temperatures dropped 20c.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wcg is my prime95. Lol. It stress the cpu enough as it runs all 8 cores 100%. When I get sometime over the weekend ill run prime95 on it and see where the vCard temps are. I don't anticipate to much difference.
> 
> 
> Peche, yes it keeps the cpu below 35c under load. I have to see what the idle temps are. It's like 18 or something.
> ...



Yup mine shows cores at 19 idle and 33 for the whole in aida64. Im on Air though with a single fan and a slim cooler


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2014)

@Knoxx29 can i ask some questions about Delidding?
im pretty insterested on get naked and replaced TIIM's on mine just to see of my water 3.0 Pro can chill the f*ck out my process a little more ...


----------



## Jborg (Dec 22, 2014)

Well apparently on another website(according to 1 guy). Its not good to run an 8350 running at 4.5Ghz in the 60c range for EVEN A FEW MINUTES.

This is obviously false right?

I ran prime for 1.5 hours @ 4.5Ghz and the max Thermal margin was 5c, and the average was around 9c.

So given that, max socket temps were 71c, and max package temps were 65c. All stock voltages.....

I am fine with temps..... I am assuming.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 22, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Well apparently on another website(according to 1 guy). Its not good to run an 8350 running at 4.5Ghz in the 60c range for EVEN A FEW MINUTES.
> 
> This is obviously false right?
> 
> ...


I don't run mine above 55c, lower if I can help it. I had one the hit 62c and shut down. Found my H100 had a bad pump and rma'd it. It's fine now. Once temps went below 60 it was fine, it happens to be my main rig Selene. So I know ti won't run above 62 without issues.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2014)

peche said:


> @Knoxx29 can i ask some questions about Delidding


Ask.


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2014)

here we go with my noob questions…

when the processor its already delidded and TIM already replaced, HIS should be glued back again?

If it has to be glued again… how do you u paste it back?  which product to use?


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 22, 2014)

My FX 6100 was running 66 and that's the highest it went on a stock cooler. After I upgraded to the hyper 212 I haven't seen temps above 52 but I haven't played anything too demanding lately.


> here we go with my noob questions…
> 
> when the processor its already delidded and TIM already replaced, HIS should be glued back again?
> 
> If it has to be glued again… how do you u paste it back? which product to use?


I wouldn't call that a noob question. I have no idea as well and would like to hear from someone with experience.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 22, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't run mine above 55c, lower if I can help it. I had one the hit 62c and shut down. Found my H100 had a bad pump and rma'd it. It's fine now. Once temps went below 60 it was fine, it happens to be my main rig Selene. So I know ti won't run above 62 without issues.


 
I was simply testing for stability at 4.5 Ghz, I didnt change anything but the multiplier.

I know its not good to run above 62c or whatever, but for stability testing purposes for an hour of Prime... I feel these temps are reasonable.

Especially knowing my most demanding CPU program is either going to be BF4, Crysis 3, or Sony Vegas... and I sit in the 40-50c range under load while running these, if not cooler.


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> My FX 6100 was running 66 and that's the highest it went on a stock cooler. After I upgraded to the hyper 212 I haven't seen temps above 52 but I haven't played anything too demanding lately.
> 
> I wouldn't call that a noob question. I have no idea as well and would like to hear from someone with experience.


My biggest doubt it's about IHS, I think It must be glued back to the Processor, but I'm not sure… and I would like to hear about someone that have done it before…


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 22, 2014)

peche said:


> here we go with my noob questions…
> 
> when the processor its already delidded and TIM already replaced, HIS should be glued back again?
> 
> If it has to be glued again… how do you u paste it back?  which product to use?


I think you can just set it back on without glue as long as you don't move it around. As5 is some sticky shit and works well to adhere it. LOL


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2014)

peche said:


> when the processor its already delidded and TIM already replaced, HIS should be glued back again?



No it doesn't need to be glued back again.

@RCoon recommend: (Just apply a thin layer of CooLab to the actual rectangular die, then put the IHS on top where it was before, put it in the socket and put the clamp down)

Recommended by @RCoon:
The IHS might move around on the die, but as long as you get it right when you put it in the socket and put the clamp thing down and it's central, you're fine to do everything else.

CooLab ultra does not need replacing. You put a thin layer of it between the die and the IHS, and it creates a solid solder-like connection between the two


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2014)

@Knoxx29   Thanks dude, that was my biggest question about the process,
also I have heard abot lapping processor  ? o polish procesors IHS, that should help a little more?

I would get my Ivy naked on January, I would order Liquid Ultra January's  first week and arctic MX2/4 with it, I think I still have arctic silver purifier kit,

 Its there any advice or directions to follow for a perfect delid ?

Thanks for all your have dude!
Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2014)

peche said:


> Its there any advice or directions to follow for a perfect delid ?



I watched a 5 minutes video on YouTube and used something like a razor.(Blade)
MX-4 is the best choice.

This was what I used.


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2014)

Big photo, 
thanks for the tip....
Are you running it naked ? or using IHS?
By the way i made a post about this topic... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/stripped-ivy.208248/#post-3211291

Regards,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't run mine above 55c, lower if I can help it. I had one the hit 62c and shut down. Found my H100 had a bad pump and rma'd it. It's fine now. Once temps went below 60 it was fine, it happens to be my main rig Selene. So I know ti won't run above 62 without issues.



Mine didnt shut down at 62. Thats odd


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 22, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Mine didnt shut down at 62. Thats odd


Mine shut down or locked and I had some bsod


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2014)

peche said:


> Are you running it naked ? or using IHS?


I wouldn't be so fool To running it without IHS


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 23, 2014)

peche you are gonna end up breaking something I just know it ...


----------



## peche (Dec 23, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> peche you are gonna end up breaking something I just know it ...



i hope i wont... as far as my i7 its a locked one they told me its not worth it to delid it .... so maybe i wont delid it ....but still looking forward to get a cheap ass 3770k ... for delidding it ...

Regards,


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 23, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> No it doesn't need to be glued back again.


Can it be glued back with hot glue? It is so cheap and popular. 



Knoxx29 said:


> I wouldn't be so fool To running it without IHS


Interesting point. Why can't it be run without it?

Wouldn't it be better? Or will I have to test myself!?


----------



## Vario (Dec 28, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Can it be glued back with hot glue? It is so cheap and popular.
> 
> 
> Interesting point. Why can't it be run without it?
> ...


Don't glue it back on
It gets clamped on with the socket retension.

Naked can crack the die.  Its hard to get the height correct naked and the gains are miniscule.  You can hunt around for a "MSI Delid Die Guard"


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 29, 2014)

Vario said:


> Don't glue it back on
> It gets clamped on with the socket retension.
> 
> Naked can crack the die. Its hard to get the height correct naked and the gains are miniscule. You can hunt around for a "MSI Delid Die Guard"


Thank you, that was some great advice.


----------

